# Telekom und sich verabschiedende Kunden...



## franky4you (25 Oktober 2009)

Wenn eine Firma fast zwei Jahre vorgebetet bekommt, daß der Kunde zum festgesetzten Termin mit absoluten Wonnen, nach nem absolut häßlichen Disput mit dem Kundendienst, kündigt, sollte man/frau/maus doch meinen, daß das auch ein mächtiger Konzern versteht. doch anscheinend gehen so ehemalige staatliche Gene einfach nicht verloren. Auf jeden Fall wurde es uns während der 1,5 Jahre andauernd bestätigt, daß der Vertrag zum Vertragsende gekündigt ist, bis 1-2 Tage sich ein SubKundendienst mit gebrochenem Deutsch meldete.

Danach war plötzlich alles anders! Die vereinbarte und geklärte Rufnummermitnahme von der Telekom zum neuen Provider, sollte sich auf Ende 2010 verschieben. Die diesbezüglichen Daten sollten auf allen möglichen Medien mit unserem Einverständnis veröffentlicht werden und anstatt dem mehrfach bestätigten Ende des Vertrags wird munter weiter vom Konto abgebucht! Davon war in dem TelefonGespräch aber nicht mal andeutungsweise die Rede!

Trotz etlicher bestätigter Mails und Briefe und nach etlichen ewig dauernden Minuten in der Warteschleife des Supporttelefons, glauben wir nicht, daß dies das Ende der Anhänglichkeit sein wird. Geschweige denn, daß wir ernsthaft glauben, daß das ungerechtfertigt abgebuchte Geld (immerhin satte 50.- Euros und damit doppelt so teuer wie der neue Provider) in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen wieder auf unserem Konto erscheinen wird. Wir haben gehört, daß die Telekom am Ende von Verträgen, öfters ein so großes Durcheinander in Ihrem Kundenhandling hat. Naja wir hätten auch gern 100.000 x 50.- Euro für nen Monat auf unserem Konto stehen, da würde sich die Türen bei unserer Bank wie von alleine öffnen.
:wall:


----------



## Wavestar0759 (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telekom und sich verabschiedende Kunden...*

Hi franky4you, ich denke mal, dass Dein Post hier in einem falschen Forum ist. Das was bei Dir passiert hat absolut nix mit Computerbetrug, sonderfn mit internen Problemen beim Provider zu tun. Aber mal ein paar Fragen zum Verständnis. Vielleicht kann ich Dir trotzdem helfen.

Du/Die Firma hat einen bestehenden Vertrag fristgerecht gekündigt und diese Kündigung wurde seitens T-Com auch schriftlich bestätigt? 

Mit welchem Begründung wurde die Mitnahme der Rufnummer zum neuen Provider verweigert/verzögert?

Wird der Anschluss auch nach dem bestätigten Kündigungstermin genutzt?

Die Datenveröffentlichung düfte nach einem Widerspruch der Veröffentlichung vom Tisch sein. 

Sollte trotz rechtmäßiger Kündigung UND OHNE Nutzung des Anschlusses trotzdem noch von der Einzugsermächtigung Gebrauch gemacht werden, kann man der Lastschrift ja widersprechen und das Geld zurück buchen lassen. Weiterhin könnte man der Hausbank auch mitteilen, dass die Einzugsermächtigung erloschen sei. Vorsicht jedoch, wenn der Anschluss noch genutzt wird. Dann kann eine Rücklastschrift unnötige Kosten verursachen.

Schau doch mal im "www.DSL-Forum.de" unter "Anbieter und Tarife/T-Home" vorbei. (Hoffe,man darf hier auf ein anderes Forum verweisen.) Alternativ auch gerne per PN.

Gruß Wavestar


----------



## franky4you (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telekom und sich verabschiedende Kunden...*

Hallo Wavestar0759,

Als erstes: Mein Firefox macht mit etliche Schwierigkeiten beim Zitieren und zum Zitieren auswählen, deshalb sieht die antwort vielleicht ein wenig anders aus...



> Dein Post hier in einem falschen Forum ist,...


Ja hab mir schon ein wenig ein abgesucht, dachte dann, passt hier vielleicht doch am Besten rein. Wollte einfach mal hören ob das Usus bei Telekom ist.



> Mit welchem Begründung wurde die Mitnahme der Rufnummer zum neuen Provider verweigert/verzögert?



Gar keiner, das (neue) Telefon ging nicht und nach Rückruf beim neuen Provider, bekamen wir die Antwort, daß erst zu Ende 2010 die alte Nummer von der Telekom freigegeben wird. Dann nahmen wir eine Neue Nummer, weil ich wollte mit der Telekom, garantiert nichts mehr zu tun haben. Telekom bekam einen Anruf, Meil und Brief deshalb.




> Die Datenveröffentlichung düfte nach einem Widerspruch der Veröffentlichung vom Tisch sein.



Ist mir Jacke wie Hose, da wir die alte Nummer sowieso nicht mehr nutzen, dürfen die Telefonroboter dort gerne hämmern soviel wie Sie wollen, trotzdem haben wir hier per Mail nochmals widersprochen.



> Du/Die Firma hat einen bestehenden Vertrag fristgerecht gekündigt und diese Kündigung wurde seitens T-Com auch schriftlich bestätigt?



Ja, sogar mehrach, die erste Bestätigung liegt jetzt fast zwei Jahre zurück!!!



> Wird der Anschluss auch nach dem bestätigten Kündigungstermin genutzt?



Glücklicherweise Nicht, die andere Technologie für beide Anschlüsse verhindert eine Nutzung. Es dauerte zwar fast 2 Wochen bis wir wieder Internet hatten, da einige als kompatible gelisteten Geräte/Router auf gut Deutsch gesagt überhaupt nicht funtzten, aber dafür können wir heute komplett ohne jede Telekom Buchse uns im Äther bewegen.



> kann man der Lastschrift ja widersprechen und das Geld zurück buchen lassen. Weiterhin könnte man der Hausbank auch mitteilen, dass die Einzugsermächtigung erloschen sei.



Sorry für die derbe Ausdrucksweise, aber worauf Du ganz gepflegt einen lassen kannst! Das sind schon mehr, wie nur ein paar Zufälle, die halt mal passieren können.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telekom und sich verabschiedende Kunden...*

Hi franky4you,
Du scheinst ja wirklich "überzeugt" von der T-Com 

Nunja nachdem das Problem Rufnummernportierung und Veröffentlichung der Nummer eh erledigt scheint, ist wohl nur noch das monetäre Problem aktuell.

Ich würde dann sämtliche Beträge die mach dem Kündigungdtermin (Schlußrechnung) abgebucht wurden von der Hausbank zurück holen lassen. Gleichzeitig ein Schreiben an die T-Com, dass der Vertrag laut eigener Bestätigung zum ..... beendet wurde, aber trotzdem noch Gebühren abgebucht wurden. Aus diesem Grund hättet Ihr die Buchung von der Bank stornieren lassen denn mit Ende des Vertrages erlischt auch die Einzugsermächtigung.

Laß mich raten: Neuer Provider ist Unitymedia?

Gruß Wavestar0759


----------



## franky4you (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Telekom und sich verabschiedende Kunden...*

Hallo Wavestar0759,

Oh ja, die T-Com baut sich hier bei uns ein echtes Denkmal, was wir wohl kaum so schnell vergessen werden!

Wg. monetäres Problem auch ja, unser Prozedere lief auch so ab, ins Briefchen an die T-Com kam noch, daß die sich in den letzten vier Wochen 3x nicht an zwischen Ihnen, dem neuen Provider und uns Vereinbartes gehalten haben und die vor etlichen Jahrzehnten erteilte Einzugsermächtigung erlosch mit sofortiger Wirkung. Kündigungsbestätigungen von 2007 und 2009 wurden in Kopie ebenfalls beigefügt.
Für die Rückbuchung hat unsere Hausbank die T-Com mit 3.- Extra Euros belastet. 
Wir fragen uns echt, was aber noch alles von der T-Com kommen wird!

Neuer Provider Unitymedia? Ne als Badener blieben wir in unserem KabelBW Ländle... 

Da geht dann alles über die erweiterte Buchse des Kabelfernsehens. Glücklicherweise! Denn bei dem von der T-Com zusätzlich veranstaltetem Heck-Meck, wie willste da noch mit Sicherheit behaupten, daß der T-Com Anschluss nicht genutzt wurde?

Gruß Frank & Gaby


----------

